# B-29 Fifi at Nashua Nh airport



## P.J. Sturges (Jun 13, 2016)

I wanted to share some pics of the B-29 "Fifi"at the Nashua, New Hampshire airport on Sunday, 12 June 2016. Also on display & available for flights was the C-45 named "Bucket O Bolts" & an SB2. Thank you to everyone who made seeing these beautiful aircraft possible!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 13, 2016)

Very cool, thanks for posting


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jun 13, 2016)

I had no idea she was around until she flew low over my house while I was doing yard work. I thought it was a large pack of Harleys going by at first & then saw her! There is a Ford tri-motor flying into Fitchburg Mass. airport at the end of the month. I hope to take a flight & will post pics.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2016)

Excellent.

Jeff


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you! Here's the C45 "Bucket O Bolts" & the SB2.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 16, 2016)

The B-29 is beautiful and I don't hate her because I remember my parents talked about her excitingly when they were young, like the mid-air combat with a Ki-61 nearby Tokyo or midnight air raid in my hometown Sendai. I am glad such a legendary plane still alive and reminds me of my parents.

Nice shots and Thanks for sharing, PJ


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

Excellent pics....


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you very much Shinpachi & Wayne, I was happy to be able to share them with you. I have a video of her but can't figure out how to post it. I am presently trying to scan photos I took of the B-17 Liberty Belle when she flew into the Lawrence Airport in Andover, Mass a few months before her accident. I hope to have them up soon.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice shots.


----------



## Glider (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the photos of the B29. Its funny that after all these years you can still learn something. On the cockpit shots of the B29 some of the instruments on the Pilot and Co Pilot panels are reversed. I would normally expect them to be the same.

Thanks again


----------

